# Green tea?



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

I noticed after drinking Lipton Green Tea (in the bottle) for about a week, it started to have an affect on my stomach. Nothing too serious, just irregular D. By irregular I mean I was fine until a few days into drinking it. Anyways, has anyone else noticed green tea affects them? I hope it was just a fluke, I LOVE green tea.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, ccmrose ~







Sorry it gives you D







... I love green tea, too... but sigh... I can only drink the decafed version of it... I think it triggers symptom becaues it has caffeine in it (though not as that much as in coffee). so, that may be why it does not happen right away. Have you tried the decaf versions? They may work better...Good luck and hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Was it sweetened with high fructose corn syrup? That can cause D in some people and it may be in the bottled stuff. I've seen that in a fair number of bottled teas.Caffiene can also be a problem for those that are sensitive to it.K.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Snapple's green tea is decaf.I also think the hot kind is decaf but sometimes hot beverages make things start moving.


----------



## Mike02vr6 (Mar 31, 2005)

kinda on this subject, I have notice if I drink any cold liquid (refigerator cold or colder) it has an effect with my D. I have heard from holistic medicine people that eating hot food and cold drinks can havea toll on your stomach. I have cut way down on ice t (decaf kind), I have notice some difference, but when I drink it cold more than half of a glass, I am off running to the bathroomMichael


----------



## Bradw4040 (Feb 10, 2006)

I tried Chinese medicine for awhile, and although it didn't do that much good I did learn that D is often triggered by cold drinks. They recommended that I drink hot decafinated tea. It has some effect. Tea is high in tannins which help dry the bowel some. I use 2 tea bags to make it strong. I drink at least two large tumblers with lots of lemon every nite. I drink it in the summer, too. Chinese medicine isn't real big on ice cold beverages any time of the year. Give it a try and see how it goes. It's certainly no cure, but it does help some


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by Mike02vr6:kinda on this subject, I have notice if I drink any cold liquid (refigerator cold or colder) it has an effect with my D. I have heard from holistic medicine people that eating hot food and cold drinks can havea toll on your stomach.


I received a spammed out health warning from a friend that put a little more light on this and it does make sense that cold drink ought to be consumed alone. It also may suggest why I can get bad gas when I eat ice cream but not so much when I have milk, cheese, etc with or in my foods.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/504104082Mark


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Cherrie!







How are you?Thanks for the replies everyone.







I'll have to try the decaf...I don't drink caffeine at ALL, coffee and soft drinks went down the drain quite awhile ago. But for some reason, it didn't click that green tea would have caffeine when I bought it...whoops. Lol.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey ccmrose ~~







Glad you decided to give the decaf a try -- hope it won't give you trouble anymore







I'm hanging in there... thanks! You? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm hanging in there too. My tummy's acting up a wee bit today, but nothing too serious. And most importantly, its FRIDAY!







I need the weekend, I only got two hours of sleep Tuesday night and need to catch up. X_X


----------

